# Double taper smoke stack



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys
Does anyone know of a supplier of a double taper smoke stack in 1.20 scale suitable for an RGS ten wheeler.I have started a model of one of these in brass and have so far completed the boiler,smoke box,ash pan and domes but the stack is beating me.As I only have hand tools the domes were a problem but have turned out Ok by a lot of work heating,beating and bending but the stack is another matter and believe me I have tried all sorts to form one.The Ozark offering is the right shape but the wrong scale.I don't want to use another material for this but am at a loss.Any advice?
Regards
David


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Trackside Details for brass, or Ozark Miniatures for whitemetal


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is what you're talking about or not: 










The stack is from Accucraft. I think it's from their C-21, but could also be from the C-19 or C-16. I forget which. I saw it hanging on the rack at Caboose Hobbies, and it had the look I was after. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Keven - that looks a lot like my old C-19 stack. 










David - my C-19 now has a straight stack so the old one is sitting in the parts drawer. It is quite large diameter and I cut it off the base as the replacement was soldered to that base. 

Trackside Details has various bases (and a couple of interesting stacks) which you could use. Send me a message if you want me to dig it out and measure it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe you're right--it is the C-19 stack. 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I did this bash a few years back - RGS #36, modernised 4-4-0. The Tapered stack on this one is an Accucraft C-16 #268 stack. Its a narrower stack than the C-19 and the change in taper more subtle. 










David.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys 
Yes Kevin that looks about right,Pete I have looked at the Trackside site and they seem to do one that looks right but no dimensions shown so if you have time a measuring would be appreciated you can mail me at [email protected]. 
Progress on this build has been slow this last week due to work,sorting out a car for daughter and a trip to the local zoo with Fi who had an up close and personal with the Meerkats in their enclosure which was wonderful despite a bitten finger!Still work on loco has progressed with the cylinders and saddle half done and more work on the domes, that steam dome on #20 is a s#d so may trash it and settle on one of the other numbers with a plain dome. 
Regards from a beautiful sunny day in Suffolk. 
Regards 
David


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

The stack shown below is 0.68" diameter at the bottom, 0.64" at its narrowest (0.61" from the bottom) and 0.752" diameter at the top below the rim, at whcih point it is 0.82" across. Height is 2.046" tall. 









I used the TD base, so the base shown above is the original C-19 piece and is rounded to fit the smokebox.

My FWRR has a TD stack also which is slightly flared.











A possible source of brass domes is Accucraft. They sell several as spares in their e-store.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Pete I will measure the plan after converting to mms. 
David


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm...

I was putting the above stack back in the C-19 parts box when I found this - which really is the C-19 stack, I think. 









　
It is 1.95" tall above the base, which is 0.26" above the highest point of the smokebox (narrowest part of the base. The stack is 0.83" across the bottom at the base, 0.71" at its narrowest (0.865" above the base) and 0.83" at the top under the rim, which is 0.93" across.

After a bit of research, I discovered the dark grey one is a C-16 stack, from the old #268/278 that Accucraft made. I bought one and swapped the old stack on my C-16. (The same one described by David Fletcher, above.)










(Then, when I sold the C-16, I had to buy the original diamond stack, as I gave mine to Colonel Noel!) 
Here's all 3 together:


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete 
Thanks for all your efforts,yes that C19 stack would seem to fit the job so failing any brainwaves and being able to fabricate one I will be visiting the Accucraft parts bin. 
Regards 
David


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a C-19 stack on my Annie and it made all the difference in the world! As a bonus, they also come with a spark arrestor!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be visiting the Accucraft parts bin. 
David, 

"Nobody pays retail any more" as the saying goes. I have no use for mine - make me an offer. (I'm coming to the UK in July - could save on shipping?) 

P.S. I did notice at ECLSTS today that there is a similar double-taper brass stack from Trackside Details. It looked more like the thinner C-16 stack - I can (maybe) get Clem to measure it if you want to know, and my catalog should give us the part number. 

Actually I'm surprised you think the C-19 will work. I thought RGS #20 was realatively small - more like a C-16.


----------

